# How are working dogs really treated?



## Jedi'sMom (Apr 17, 2014)

I have no clue. Just saw a story about a handler being reprimanded for the treatment of his dog. Here is a link to the story. 
Indiana Police Officer Caught Abusing K-9 | Life With Dogs

Was curious to get perspective from handlers.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Jedi's Mom,

There's already a thread in the Current Dog Affairs subforum regarding this incident. A few working dog handlers have posted in that thread.

Here is a link to the thread:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/current-dog-affairs/445089-police-officer-accused-k9-abuse.html


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I would imagine they are treated well for the most part, keeping in my that abusive insane people occupy every profession, I think if you are a k9 handler in the military or police you must love dogs..I dont know much about it but it doesn't make sense to me to join up for the k9 part and have a hate on for dogs, maybe 1 in every 100 treats their k9 partner badly. My grandfather had sheep and a border collie when my mom was little that was a working farm dog, the dogs needs were met and it lived in the barn. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Please join the other thread.


----------

